# BitDefender Firewall



## Noob1000 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi All

I've just installed BitDefender Internet Security 2008. For some reason I can't enable the firewall - get the following message:

*Failed to initialize BitDefender Firewall drivers. Firewall Disabled.*

Can anyone help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like a flawed install, try removing it and installing again.


----------

